# Sprite Comic - Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Dojo Crew



## Firelord Alex (Apr 11, 2009)

That is right!  I am starting yet another sprite comic!  This is my second I believe, and it will hopefully succeed.  I'll make it go rather quickly.  The comics can be navigated by changing the number in the URL.  Without further ado...







*RATED PG-13!*

_*MUST READ!*_

Well, things have changed a lot from Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2.  In my comic, the Guild is rarely included.  The Dojo is more concentrated on, and not "exploring" caves.  They will run into many challenges, but they won't do missions, or anything of the like.  Problems will arise, and it will ALL be rapped up.  It is also integrated with Pikmin :D

Now, for something else.  The guild is run by 2 Starlies now.  Wigglytuff, and the entire guild were all attacked and the guild was taken over.  The Starlies have a secret unknown power.  Now the guild is run by Garchomps, Salamences, and Tyranitars.

Oh, and quick site note.  Xatu has died of old age (Well they really didn't have the sprite) so Jumpluff took over.

You can see all the characters in the picture.  Here are the names:

Ditto/White Pikmin (Alex)
Kricketot (Tater)
Bronzong [Yet to be introduced]
Hippopotas [Yet to be introduced]
Shellos (Gills)

FOR THE COMICS!

Comic 1
Comic 2
Comic 3
Comic 4
Comic 5
Comic 6
Comic 7
Comic 8
Comic 9
Comic 10
Comic 11

Special Thanks:
Mike the Foxhog and Blaziking for inspiration to make these
Spriter's Resource for the sprites
PMD2 and Pikmin for the awesome games
Shinypolitoed from Marriland for giving me the Pikmin sprites a LONG time ago
Everyone for reading

THANK YOU!


----------



## Flora (Apr 11, 2009)

Other than the fact that Comics 7-8 do not seem to exist, it's pretty amusing.

I especially enjoyed Kecleon getting shocked and the exploding Munchlax. ^^


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 11, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Other than the fact that Comics 7-8 do not seem to exist, it's pretty amusing.
> 
> I especially enjoyed Kecleon getting shocked and the exploding Munchlax. ^^


Y'know, I seriously thought I uploaded those 2 already.  XD

Thanks.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 12, 2009)

7 is still not there.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for telling me!  And I also added 9 and 10.  OH SNAP!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 13, 2009)

Comic 6 instantly boosted this from great to awesome.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 13, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks.  I got bored halfway through 12, sawwy.  I have 11 tough.  :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 14, 2009)

11 is awesome too.

Don't worry about the boredom thing though. It'll go away in due time.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 14, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> 11 is awesome too.
> 
> Don't worry about the boredom thing though. It'll go away in due time.


I know.  OH SNAP!  I forgot!  We have no classes today (Long story), which means no homework, which means I can make a comic or 2!

12 is a really important comic...


----------

